# Passed my circc exam



## Carolina10 (May 8, 2013)

SO VERY EXCITED THAT I FINALLY PASSED MY CIRCC EXAM! PHEW THAT WAS VERY VERY CHALLENGING! Carolina Reynoso, CPC, CIRCC


----------



## rajesh.kaneri (May 8, 2013)

*Lets celebrate*

Congratulation !!!
its realy gr8 challange 
I would like your valuable advice and guidance for the same.
my mailid is rajeshkaneri@gmail.com


----------



## ramt87@yahoo.com (May 8, 2013)

Hi Carolina can u plz tel me how to writte CIRCC exam


----------



## per46392 (May 9, 2013)

*Passing examine!*

Wishing you the best in your new adventure.


----------



## non_ee (May 9, 2013)

*Congrats*

  Way to go!!!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (May 10, 2013)

Carolina10 said:


> SO VERY EXCITED THAT I FINALLY PASSED MY CIRCC EXAM! PHEW THAT WAS VERY VERY CHALLENGING! Carolina Reynoso, CPC, CIRCC



I was wondering how you did on the exam.  You are awesome!!!!  Here is a toast to you!!

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC, MSA, R.T. (CV)


----------



## dpeoples (May 13, 2013)

Carolina10 said:


> SO VERY EXCITED THAT I FINALLY PASSED MY CIRCC EXAM! PHEW THAT WAS VERY VERY CHALLENGING! Carolina Reynoso, CPC, CIRCC



Well done!


----------



## LLynn29 (May 13, 2013)

Way to go! That is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## EikaMTGQueen (May 21, 2013)

Great Job!

Erica Ross CIRCC, RCC


----------



## Carolina10 (May 23, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks everyone! I appreciate it!


----------



## pacificcoder (Jul 13, 2013)

Congrats to you. Im also planning to take the exam ifyou dont mind what other reference materials you used asude from the study guide? 

Thanks


----------



## Carolina10 (Jul 15, 2013)

*Great study guide for circc*

The correct study guide that I used to help me with my CIRCC exam is through. To ME this is better then the AAPC's study guide but everyone is different.  http://www.medicalassetsmanagement.com/Shop-Publications-NOW.html


See details
 CIRCC Exam Prep Study Guide - 2013

CIRCC Exam Study Guide A comprehensive study guide for the Certified Interventional Radiology and Cardiology Coders (CIRCC) examination. This publication includes coding rules, case studies and sample test questions. 

Product Code: 09 

Our price: $125.00


----------

